# Rotax 582 flooding problems



## mbouwser (May 16, 2016)

I know its no a biplane but i own one and with the vast knowledge on here i figured id ask here first.

I Have a Rotax 582 Blue Head engine on my Challenger amphib. I just replaced both fuel filters (electrical and engine driven) and just replaced two fuel lines, but now it floods super easy. Like 5 secs on the electric fuel pump and there is fuel coming out the air filter and the lower part of the exhaust. 

anyone have any suggestions to why its doing this all of a sudden? i didnt think the two fuel filters were blocking that much fuel, but its never did this before. 

I replaced these things because there was blockages on the filters and hoses damage from from what i would assume would be ethanol from the previous owner


----------

